# Anyone up for Old Course ballot August 21 / 22?!



## Curls (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi folks,

The big 4-0 this year so the Mrs is treating me to a round at the Old Course. Will be in town on the 21st and staying for the 22nd so if anyone is up for going in the ballot as a 2 ball (I think that's the limit?) let me know, if we don't get a slot I'll do the dawn march to the first tee and wait in line.

Cheers all, Curls


----------



## Val (Jun 26, 2018)

Are you not too late for the ballot now?


----------



## DaveR (Jun 26, 2018)

Val said:



			Are you not too late for the ballot now?
		
Click to expand...

I'm guessing he means the daily ballot?


----------



## Curls (Jun 26, 2018)

Thanks both yeah the course is booked out all year from what I can see but if you're in a two-ball you can put in for a daily ballot which you hear about a day or two ahead of time afaik? If we didn't get picked it'd be line up as a single on one of the mornings.

Cheers


----------



## Captainron (Jun 26, 2018)

Curls said:



			Thanks both yeah the course is booked out all year from what I can see but if you're in a two-ball you can put in for a daily ballot which you hear about a day or two ahead of time afaik? If we didn't get picked it'd be line up as a single on one of the mornings.

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

It is well worth the effort mate. As close as I will come to believing in a higher power when I was stood on that first tee box.


----------



## Val (Jun 26, 2018)

DaveR said:



			I'm guessing he means the daily ballot?
		
Click to expand...

Good point, always forget about that one.


----------



## Curls (Jun 26, 2018)

Captainron said:



			It is well worth the effort mate. As close as I will come to believing in a higher power when I was stood on that first tee box.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 26, 2018)

Captainron said:



			It is well worth the effort mate. As close as I will come to believing in a higher power when I was stood on that first tee box.
		
Click to expand...

 I think it was the only hole you didnâ€™t hit a provisional on


----------



## Captainron (Jun 26, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I think it was the only hole you didnâ€™t hit a provisional on 

Click to expand...

I thrashed you round there lad.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jun 26, 2018)

Curls said:



			Thanks both yeah the course is booked out all year from what I can see but if you're in a two-ball you can put in for a daily ballot which you hear about a day or two ahead of time afaik? If we didn't get picked it'd be line up as a single on one of the mornings.

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

You can enter two, three or 4 into the daily ballot.


----------



## Matty6 (Jun 26, 2018)

Canâ€™t help you out sorry, but I think youâ€™ve just confirmed the plans for my 40th next year!


----------



## Curls (Jun 27, 2018)

Matty6 said:



			Canâ€™t help you out sorry, but I think youâ€™ve just confirmed the plans for my 40th next year!
		
Click to expand...

Ha, I'll let you know how I get on! Staying in the town, Mrs booked a spa hotel, everyone should be happy


----------



## User101 (Jun 27, 2018)

How much is it costing for the round if you get in the ballot ?


----------



## Val (Jun 27, 2018)

Cabby said:



			How much is it costing for the round if you get in the ballot ?
		
Click to expand...

Full price, currently Â£180


----------



## User101 (Jun 27, 2018)

Oh dear Lord, may have considered it if it was sensible but for that money I'd want a good course.


----------



## DaveR (Jun 27, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Oh dear Lord, may have considered it if it was sensible but for that money I'd want a good course.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah.....nobody in their right mind is going to pay Â£180 to play the most famous and historic golf course in the world in the middle of summer.


----------



## Captainron (Jun 27, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Oh dear Lord, may have considered it if it was sensible but for that money I'd want a good course.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s a fantastic course and a magnificent experience!


----------



## DaveR (Jun 27, 2018)

Captainron said:



			Itâ€™s a fantastic course and a magnificent experience!
		
Click to expand...

I know that......and you know that.....seems not everybody does though!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 27, 2018)

Matty6 said:



			Canâ€™t help you out sorry, but I think youâ€™ve just confirmed the plans for my 40th next year!
		
Click to expand...

apply in sept for advanced bookings


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 27, 2018)

Captainron said:



			Itâ€™s a fantastic course and a magnificent experience!
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## User101 (Jun 27, 2018)

DaveR said:



			I know that......and you know that.....seems not everybody does though!
		
Click to expand...


It's a fantastic experience, it's a very average course. Funnily enough myself and 3 others were discussing this in our pro shop yesterday, all agreed, must be a local thing :ears:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 27, 2018)

Captainron said:



			Itâ€™s a fantastic course and a magnificent experience!
		
Click to expand...

One of the best courses in the world and prob the best experience in the World - just a magical place and itâ€™s something that no other course can match when it comes to an experience


----------



## Curls (Jun 27, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Oh dear Lord, may have considered it if it was sensible but for that money I'd want a good course.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha, you're a ticket! Your critisicm of the Old Course is well-documented chap and your opinion is as valid as the next man's, I am going for the historical journey and should the course prove to be a beast or a lamb, I'm sure I'll walk off the 18th with my heart racing.


----------



## User101 (Jun 27, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			One of the best courses in the world and prob the best experience in the World - just a magical place and itâ€™s something that no other course can match when it comes to an experience
		
Click to expand...

Phil, it is NOT one of the best courses in the world, it's only the 3rd best course on that strip of land, it IS one of the best golfing experiences in the game.



Curls said:



			Ha ha, you're a ticket! Your critisicm of the Old Course is well-documented chap and your opinion is as valid as the next man's, I am going for the historical journey and should the course prove to be a beast or a lamb, I'm sure I'll walk off the 18th with my heart racing.
		
Click to expand...

You'll absolutely love the experience....FACT.


Phil


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 27, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Phil, it is NOT one of the best courses in the world, it's only the 3rd best course on that strip of land, it IS one of the best golfing experiences in the game.



You'll absolutely love the experience....FACT.


Phil
		
Click to expand...

The websites that rate the golf courses and other magazines that rate golf course disagree with you - I will go with my view and the views of many others that have it as one of the best in the world.

Remember when you say â€œitâ€™s NOTâ€ ensure you post it as an opinion not fact


----------



## User20205 (Jun 27, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The websites that rate the golf courses and other magazines that rate golf course disagree with you - I will go with my view and the views of many others that have it as one of the best in the world.

Remember when you say â€œitâ€™s NOTâ€ ensure you post it as an opinion not fact
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m with Cabby. The best course in St. Andrews is the Himalayas putting green. Everyone else is wrong. Having a strong opinion makes you right....fact!!!!


----------



## User101 (Jun 27, 2018)

Ballot for the old course in August, where were we...


----------



## SaintHacker (Jun 27, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The websites that rate the golf courses and other magazines that rate golf course disagree with you - I will go with my view and the views of many others that have it as one of the best in the world.

Remember when you say â€œitâ€™s NOTâ€ ensure you post it as an opinion not fact
		
Click to expand...


----------



## User101 (Jun 27, 2018)

Surprise surprise, you chipping in....again. You do more trolling of me on here than all the members do added together, get over me geezer, it's unhealthy &#128077;


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jun 28, 2018)

I have been lucky to play the Old course, in my view as a golf course it would not rank in my personal top ten, however as a golfing experience it was by far and away the most memorable experience that I have had, from my knees knocking on the 1st tee all the way round to the bridge on the 18th and the walk up the 18th was priceless and will always live in my memory.


----------



## User101 (Jun 28, 2018)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			I have been lucky to play the Old course, in my view as a golf course it would not rank in my personal top ten, however as a golfing experience it was by far and away the most memorable experience that I have had, from my knees knocking on the 1st tee all the way round to the bridge on the 18th and the walk up the 18th was priceless and will always live in my memory.
		
Click to expand...

Well said, yourself unlike many on here have managed to separate the course from the experience... take the course and put it anywhere else, and it wouldn't be given a second glance. 

I'm playing Leven Links tomorrow, though having never played it, I'm told it's a superb course, ten GBP's says it's a better course that TOC.


----------



## CliveW (Jun 28, 2018)

Cabby said:



			I'm playing Leven Links tomorrow, though having never played it, I'm told it's a superb course, ten GBP's says it's a better course that TOC.
		
Click to expand...

.... But not as good as Lundin Links!   :lol:


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 28, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The websites that rate the golf courses and other magazines that rate golf course disagree with you
		
Click to expand...

But as has been previously mentioned on another thread when this came up the websites and magazines aren't just rating the course on it's own. They are rating the atmosphere, experience, history etc. and the Old Course is always going to score highly in those areas to give it an artificially inflated score. In my opinion the Old Course would struggle to make it into the top 10 course in the area if it was judged solely as a golf course.

From my 5 years in St Andrews my view is that the Jubilee Course was always a tougher test and the Eden Course was far more visually appealing.


----------



## User101 (Jun 28, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			But as has been previously mentioned on another thread when this came up the websites and magazines aren't just rating the course on it's own. They are rating the atmosphere, experience, history etc. and the Old Course is always going to score highly in those areas to give it an artificially inflated score. In my opinion the Old Course would struggle to make it into the top 10 course in the area if it was judged solely as a golf course.

From my 5 years in St Andrews my view is that the Jubilee Course was always a tougher test and the Eden Course was far more visually appealing.
		
Click to expand...

You're wasting your time with that post fella,  they just can't see past the dream.


----------



## User101 (Jun 28, 2018)

CliveW said:



			.... But not as good as Lundin Links!   :lol:
		
Click to expand...

Not played there either but have heard others saying exactly as you.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 28, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			But as has been previously mentioned on another thread when this came up the websites and magazines aren't just rating the course on it's own. They are rating the atmosphere, experience, history etc. and the Old Course is always going to score highly in those areas to give it an artificially inflated score. In my opinion the Old Course would struggle to make it into the top 10 course in the area if it was judged solely as a golf course.
		
Click to expand...

For the GM rankings, courses are marked out of 100 points and the 'experience' only counts for 10 marks out of the total. There are certain design elements of TOC that have been copied all over the world through the years. The ranking panel also consists of over 20 very experienced reviewers so the course must have something going for it  


Curls.....do whatever it takes to secure a tee time, you won't regret it   :thup:


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 28, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Not played there either but have heard others saying exactly as you.
		
Click to expand...

I'd disagree, i think leven is a better lay out for all 18, the 3 or 4 parkland holes at Lundin let it down TBH.

Now if you mixed the two up, not many better courses


----------



## User101 (Jun 28, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Curls.....do whatever it takes to secure a tee time, you won't regret it   :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Despite my opinion on the course, I agree.


----------



## CliveW (Jun 28, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			Now if you mixed the two up, not many better courses

Click to expand...

As it was originally before the fallout.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 28, 2018)

drive4show said:



			For the GM rankings, courses are marked out of 100 points and the 'experience' only counts for 10 marks out of the total.
		
Click to expand...

Are the other 90 points all awarded for the quality of the course or is it broken down into other categories as well? I'm thought that when Mike responded to this in the past he mentioned more things.


----------



## richart (Jun 28, 2018)

CliveW said:



			.... But not as good as Lundin Links!   :lol:
		
Click to expand...

I have played Lundin Links, and was a bit disappointed after the rave reviews on here. 

TOC has more stand out holes than any other course I have played. Not sure where all this rubbish spouted about it just being an experience and not a good course. In my opinion 14th is about the best par five I have played, and 11 one of the best par 3's. The only holes I am not so keen on are 8 and 10.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 28, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			Are the other 90 points all awarded for the quality of the course or is it broken down into other categories as well? I'm thought that when Mike responded to this in the past he mentioned more things.
		
Click to expand...

*The five categories are: the quality of test and design (35 points), the condition and presentation of the course (30 marks), its visual appeal (15 marks), the clubâ€™s facilities (10 marks), and the overall visitor experience (10 marks).
*

The Old Course is always up in the top ten of the Worlds list from multiple reviews/mags etc all over the world - if the course wasnâ€™t that good then I donâ€™t see it being that high so often and for so long


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 28, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			Are the other 90 points all awarded for the quality of the course or is it broken down into other categories as well? I'm thought that when Mike responded to this in the past he mentioned more things.
		
Click to expand...

Phil has it spot on above  ^^

http://www.golf-monthly.co.uk/courses/top-100-courses/top-100-criteria-60844


----------



## User101 (Jun 28, 2018)

richart said:



			I have played Lundin Links, and was a bit disappointed after the rave reviews on here. 

TOC has more stand out holes than any other course I have played. Not sure where all this rubbish spouted about it just being an experience and not a good course. In my opinion 14th is about the best par five I have played, and 11 one of the best par 3's. The only holes I am not so keen on are 8 and 10.
		
Click to expand...

Comedy gold. You must've played some rubbish courses if you think the 9th is a good hole :rofl: you sure it's no pitch and putt you play :whoo:

11th is a fantastic par 3, 14 is a good par 5 but best you've ever played :mmm:  1st has the biggest fairway in golf, as does the 18th that have no hazards with the exception of the burn at the first green. 

I'm really starting to think none of you lot have actually played it other than on the play station :rofl:


----------



## User101 (Jun 28, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



*The five categories are: the quality of test and design (35 points), the condition and presentation of the course (30 marks), its visual appeal (15 marks), the clubâ€™s facilities (10 marks), and the overall visitor experience (10 marks).
*

The Old Course is always up in the top ten of the Worlds list from multiple reviews/mags etc all over the world - if the course wasnâ€™t that good then I donâ€™t see it being that high so often and for so long
		
Click to expand...

So you actually believe that if TOC was lets say in south West Scotland it would score as well as it does ??


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 28, 2018)

Cabby said:



			So you actually believe that if TOC was lets say in south West Scotland it would score as well as it does ??
		
Click to expand...

Why wouldn't it?


----------



## Imurg (Jun 28, 2018)

Cabby said:



			So you actually believe that if TOC was lets say in south West Scotland it would score as well as it does ??
		
Click to expand...

Quality of test and design plus presentation and visual appeal wouldn't change.
Facilities would be the same
The only change would be visitor experience which accounts for a small %age of the overall score.....
So..........


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 28, 2018)

Cabby said:



			So you actually believe that if TOC was lets say in south West Scotland it would score as well as it does ??
		
Click to expand...

Of course - where the course is located wonâ€™t change how good the course is nor will it change the marks given to it by the assessors


----------



## User101 (Jun 28, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Why wouldn't it?
		
Click to expand...

Because those who rate it can't separate the aura from the reality.  

However, on the scoring, it's the home of golf, where it all started, so design is going to be top marks, how can you not give it top marks, it's the original. Condition, it's the home of the R&A and the home of golf, so it's not going to be in anything other than top condition, so again, top marks. Visual appeal, it finishes right in to the town, so top marks, visitor experience, top marks.

So it's very easy to see why it finishes high up there based on the criteria yet as a golf course without the pomp and ceremony, it's still only the 3rd best course on that strip of land, nevermind in the UK :thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 28, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Because those who rate it can't separate the aura from the reality.  

However, on the scoring, it's the home of golf, where it all started, so design is going to be top marks, how can you not give it top marks, it's the original. Condition, it's the home of the R&A and the home of golf, so it's not going to be in anything other than top condition, so again, top marks. Visual appeal, it finishes right in to the town, so top marks, visitor experience, top marks.

So it's very easy to see why it finishes high up there based on the criteria yet as a golf course without the pomp and ceremony, it's still only the 3rd best course on that strip of land, nevermind in the UK :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Well, you carry on believing whatever you want. As they say, even a broken clock is right twice a day.


----------



## richart (Jun 28, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Comedy gold. You must've played some rubbish courses if you think the 9th is a good hole :rofl: you sure it's no pitch and putt you play :whoo:

11th is a fantastic par 3, 14 is a good par 5 but best you've ever played :mmm:  1st has the biggest fairway in golf, as does the 18th that have no hazards with the exception of the burn at the first green. 

I'm really starting to think none of you lot have actually played it other than on the play station :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

 Perhaps as a parkland golfer you don't appreciate a good links ?:whoo:


----------



## User101 (Jun 28, 2018)

I'm glad you've actually posted the criteria cause it almost makes no reference to the actual holes on the course..

Condition ?
Design ? 
Appeal ? 

No where asking, how interesting are the holes around the loop  (worse run of holes in golf) 6/7/8/9/10, possibly the dullest holes ever. How hard is the tee shot on the first...easiest in golf.


----------



## User101 (Jun 28, 2018)

richart said:



			Perhaps as a parkland golfer you don't appreciate a good links ?:whoo:
		
Click to expand...


Cut my teeth on links, played most of my early golf at Carnoustie and was a member of St Andrews for a number of years....:whoo:


----------



## User101 (Jun 28, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Well, you carry on believing whatever you want. As they say, even a broken clock is right twice a day.
		
Click to expand...

I've asked this question a few times on here and yet to get a decent answer, so I'll ask it again, with the exception of, 11, 14 and 17, what other holes do YOU think are great golf holes on that course ?


----------



## richart (Jun 28, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Cut my teeth on links, played most of my early golf at Carnoustie and was a member of St Andrews for a number of years....:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

 whoosh.


----------



## User101 (Jun 28, 2018)

richart said:



			whoosh.
		
Click to expand...

Poor effort, found out again.


----------



## SammmeBee (Jun 28, 2018)

Might get another ban for this but......Cabby you are a BELL END!!!


----------



## richart (Jun 28, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Poor effort, found out again.
		
Click to expand...

Not really. I think everyone on the forum knows about your membership of St Andrews , and how the TOC is not in the top 3 courses there. Or you dislike of the 9th, or how wide the fairway is on the first. You do bang on about it, so definitely a whoosh old boy.:thup:


----------



## User101 (Jun 28, 2018)

Come up with a decent debate as to why it's so great, yet to read anything other than it's in the top ten so must be great....

I've stated clearly how I think it's average, no one has said why it's so great, couple of "_decent_" holes, and that's it, still waiting to read what's so good about the "course"


----------



## User101 (Jun 28, 2018)

SammmeBee said:



			Might get another ban for this but......Cabby you are a BELL END!!!
		
Click to expand...


Is that it ? Is that the best you've got to add to the discussion ?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 28, 2018)

Cabby said:



			I've asked this question a few times on here and yet to get a decent answer, so I'll ask it again, with the exception of, 11, 14 and 17, what other holes do YOU think are great golf holes on that course ?
		
Click to expand...

If I thought you were going to enter into a sensible debate I would answer your question but everyone on here knows what you are like so I'm not going to waste my time. Whatever I say you will just slag it off which is the way you think a debate is won.


----------



## SammmeBee (Jun 28, 2018)

Yes - the Old Course is the best course (and experience) in the world so just deal with it!


----------



## User101 (Jun 28, 2018)

drive4show said:



			If I thought you were going to enter into a sensible debate I would answer your question but everyone on here knows what you are like so I'm not going to waste my time. Whatever I say you will just slag it off which is the way you think a debate is won.
		
Click to expand...

I've not slagged off anything you've said in this topic, I've challenged you to explain what is so great, happily go thru every hole, one by one if you wish.


----------



## User101 (Jun 28, 2018)

Cabby said:



			I've asked this question a few times on here and yet to get a decent answer, so I'll ask it again, with the exception of, 11, 14 and 17, what other holes do YOU think are great golf holes on that course ?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 29, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



*The five categories are: the quality of test and design (35 points), the condition and presentation of the course (30 marks), its visual appeal (15 marks), the clubâ€™s facilities (10 marks), and the overall visitor experience (10 marks).
*

The Old Course is always up in the top ten of the Worlds list from multiple reviews/mags etc all over the world - if the course wasnâ€™t that good then I donâ€™t see it being that high so often and for so long
		
Click to expand...

It wasn't so long ago that the majority of people thought that the world was flat Phil, so agreeing with the majority view doesn't necessarily make you correct. Equally I'm not saying I'm right, just that my opinion is different to your's and many others.

I'm not saying that I think it's a bad golf course, just that it isn't one of the best courses in the world. As an experience it is obviously right up there in the top few but purely as a course I don't think it is. Taking the course alone, and by that I mean just what is inside the OOB line round the course, and ignoring the history, location etc then I just don't get why people think it's so great. I would agree with Cabby (although not as strongly) that the run of holes from 6 to 10 aren't anything special, and once you've played them a few times and got rid of the nerves and sense of occasion 1 and 18 aren't great golf holes either.

It's possible that my view has been clouded because I played it at least once a week for 5 years while studying up there. Spoke to a few mates I studied with and all of them shared my view so maybe it's a case of familiarity breeds contempt, but for me if I was told I was dying and had one more round of golf to play it wouldn't be the Old Course. 

P.S. In the above I don't mean I have contempt for the course, just using the expression as a possible explanation of my lack of love for it.


----------



## User101 (Jun 29, 2018)

Very eloquently summed up, while I wait very patiently to here what holes on the course make it so great with the exception of two or three decent ones, suspect I'm going to be waiting a long time.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 29, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Very eloquently summed up, while I wait very patiently to here what holes on the course make it so great with the exception of two or three decent ones, suspect I'm going to be waiting a long time.
		
Click to expand...

Cabby people arenâ€™t going to give you a list of holes because they know your response will be just to dismiss them - you and no doubt a few others donâ€™t rate highly , your perogative but I have certainly heard a lot more people who rate it a very highly and would play it all day long - that doesnâ€™t make you or them right or wrong - just opinion. There are no doubt courses that some people rate that I think arenâ€™t that great. 

When it comes to The Old Course itâ€™s a place that the majority it seems want to play it and the majority that do play it love it - I could name you holes that I loved or found tough or really struggled on or would put in my top 18 but thatâ€™s just my opinion and I have no doubt you wouldnâ€™t share it.

If golfers all over the world voted for the best courses in the world I have no doubt that The Old Course would be in the Top Ten - 

Golf Digest - 
Golf Monthly 
Today Golfer
Top 100 Courses 
Golf.com

Could go on - just google - Best Golf Courses in the world and see where St Andrews appears - always in the top ten


----------



## DaveR (Jun 29, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			It wasn't so long ago that the majority of people thought that the world was flat Phil, so agreeing with the majority view doesn't necessarily make you correct. Equally I'm not saying I'm right, just that my opinion is different to your's and many others.

I'm not saying that I think it's a bad golf course, just that it isn't one of the best courses in the world. As an experience it is obviously right up there in the top few but purely as a course I don't think it is. Taking the course alone, and by that I mean just what is inside the OOB line round the course, and ignoring the history, location etc then I just don't get why people think it's so great. I would agree with Cabby (although not as strongly) that the run of holes from 6 to 10 aren't anything special, and once you've played them a few times and got rid of the nerves and sense of occasion 1 and 18 aren't great golf holes either.

It's possible that my view has been clouded because I played it at least once a week for 5 years while studying up there. Spoke to a few mates I studied with and all of them shared my view so maybe it's a case of familiarity breeds contempt, but for me if I was told I was dying and had one more round of golf to play it wouldn't be the Old Course. 

P.S. In the above I don't mean I have contempt for the course, just using the expression as a possible explanation of my lack of love for it.
		
Click to expand...

Try looking at it a slightly different way. Say you were new to golf and somebody asked you to name the 5 courses in the world that you would most like to play. Would the Old course be on that list? Augusta is far from one of the best courses in the world but how many people would turn down the chance to play it?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 29, 2018)

DaveR said:



			Try looking at it a slightly different way. Say you were new to golf and somebody asked you to name the 5 courses in the world that you would most like to play. *Would the Old course be on that list? *Augusta is far from one of the best courses in the world but how many people would turn down the chance to play it?
		
Click to expand...

Yes definitely, for the history and experience it's a must play, and for anyone that has never played there I would always say they should try to play it at least once in their lifetime. There's no doubting that it is a special place to play golf but having played it I now wouldn't have it in my 5 most like play course list.


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 29, 2018)

Way to go all. If ever a thread needed 'tidying up'...

To the OP, I hope you get on. It's an amazing experience. One I'll remember forever and would repeat in a heartbeat.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 29, 2018)

huds1475 said:



			Way to go all. If ever a thread needed 'tidying up'...

To the OP, I hope you get on. It's an amazing experience. One I'll remember forever and would repeat in a heartbeat.
		
Click to expand...

But you went for the course, but stayed for the Greggs:rofl:


----------



## User101 (Jun 29, 2018)

DaveR said:



			Try looking at it a slightly different way. Say you were new to golf and somebody asked you to name the 5 courses in the world that you would most like to play. Would the Old course be on that list? Augusta is far from one of the best courses in the world but how many people would turn down the chance to play it?
		
Click to expand...


Absolutely, I've said it numerous times, it's a must play, a proper golfers bucket lister, but you still, despite what is being said, cannot remove yourself from the history, the aura the experience, and simply take it as a course, you're not alone as it happens. 

Does it not strike you that those at my club, those that live in the area, those that have played it dozens of times, more or less agree with my opinion of the holes/course  ?/ Does that not for a second make you think.....hmmm.....


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 29, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			But you went for the course, but stayed for the Greggs:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Mmmm pasties...!

Let me know if you want to apply this year and I'll try remember to!


----------



## Fish (Jun 29, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Absolutely, I've said it numerous times, it's a must play, a proper golfers bucket lister, but you still, despite what is being said, cannot remove yourself from the history, the aura the experience, and simply take it as a course, you're not alone as it happens. 

Does it not strike you that those at my club, those that live in the area, those that have played it dozens of times, more or less agree with my opinion of the holes/course  ?/ Does that not for a second make you think.....hmmm.....
		
Click to expand...

If many people at your club, or those that live in area share your view, why do they keep going back to play it?

Surely the â€˜experienceâ€™ is only valid the first time, after playing it multiple times surely that â€˜experienceâ€™ disappears, so why keep playing an average course at a premium rate when theirs better value for money and better courses in general nearby?


----------



## User101 (Jun 29, 2018)

Fish said:



			If many people at your club, or those that live in area share your view, why do they keep going back to play it?

Surely the â€˜experienceâ€™ is only valid the first time, after playing it multiple times surely that â€˜experienceâ€™ disappears, so why keep playing an average course at a premium rate when theirs better value for money and better courses in general nearby?
		
Click to expand...

Haven't played it in over 20 years :thup:, would I play it again given the chance, absolutely, there is nothing like it in golf standing on that first tee and coming up the last.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 30, 2018)

Fish said:



			If many people at your club, or those that live in area share your view, *why do they keep going back to play it?*

Surely the â€˜experienceâ€™ is only valid the first time, after playing it multiple times surely that â€˜experienceâ€™ disappears, *so why keep playing an average course at a premium rate* when theirs better value for money and better courses in general nearby?
		
Click to expand...

I know your reply was aimed at Cabby but for me the answer to the bits in bold is because we could. At that time the green fee for the Old Course was 'only' Â£50 but as a student we could get a full year's membership for Â£70 to play any of the courses, including the Old Course. We'd enter the ballot two or three times a week and, especially in winter, we'd normally get a tee time once or twice a week. An average week back then would be a couple of rounds on the Old, two or three on the New and one each on the Eden and Jubilee with maybe the odd round on the Strathtyrum thrown in for a bit of a change.


----------



## DaveR (Jun 30, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Haven't played it in over 20 years :thup:, would I play it again given the chance, absolutely, there is nothing like it in golf standing on that first tee and coming up the last.
		
Click to expand...

Strange. You posted on here not long ago that you were playing it in a club match for only Â£10


----------



## User101 (Jun 30, 2018)

DaveR said:



			Strange. You posted on here not long ago that you were playing it in a club match for only Â£10 

Click to expand...

And if you continued to pay attention you'd have read we played the new instead


----------



## louise_a (Jul 1, 2018)

did anyone actually answer the question in the originally thread title?

To put my tuppence worth in, I did the early morning queuing to play the Old course, there at 2.30 am and I wasn't the first in the queue. I did it to play an iconic course, where it ranked in the top courses wasn't a consideration, I was in St Andrews and it had to be done and it was worth  the queuing and the cost.


----------



## Curls (Jul 10, 2018)

Resurrecting the thread in the hope that this time someone will actually want to play the aforementioned goat track 

:lol:


----------



## User101 (Jul 10, 2018)

Sure I said earlier in the topic, if you can get on for Â£40 I'll play.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 10, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Sure I said earlier in the topic, if you can get on for Â£40 I'll play.
		
Click to expand...

If we can get on the old course for Â£40 we will have the biggest forum meet ever


----------



## Andy (Jul 10, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			If we can get on the old course for Â£40 we will have the biggest forum meet ever 

Click to expand...

Â£40 in the shoulder period. Been lucky enough to be signed on a few times.


----------



## Curls (Jul 30, 2018)

You may be forgiven for thinking that an arrange a game thread with 84 posts would have actually resulted in a game being arranged...



Anyone heading for St Andrews in August? If so and the dates above look good let me know, cheers, Curls


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 30, 2018)

Ordinarily I'd be happy to partner up but that Wednesday is an awkward one. I'll speculate that you should have good chances as a single golfer towards end of August - the town and courses should have seen the back of the recent closures and tourist overload that both Opens have attracted.


----------



## Curls (Jul 30, 2018)

Jimaroid said:



			Ordinarily I'd be happy to partner up but that Wednesday is an awkward one. I'll speculate that you should have good chances as a single golfer towards end of August - the town and courses should have seen the back of the recent closures and tourist overload that both Opens have attracted.
		
Click to expand...

No problem at all and thanks for the info, I'll have no issue making the dawn march especially as I'm staying in the town, just on the off chance a forummer was about! Nice one 

:thup:


----------



## User 99 (Jul 31, 2018)

I'm actually playing Leven Links on the 22nd, which is a pity.


----------



## Curls (Aug 1, 2018)

Shame, I've heard it's pretty good though so no doubt you'll enjoy!

:fore:


----------

